# My fishies : P



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

Decided to take a few pictures before lights out. : P 

(some old pictures)
My Petco halfmoon [Mochi] and crowntail [Mars] temporary homes before buying/setting up tanks:


















Mochi in his 5 gallon. His tail is very billowy like that of a rosetail's even though it's hard to tell from the photos : P




















My new crowntail [Cassiel] from aquabid:



















The algae really isn't as bad as it looks >_< - It is normally very clean, but lately I've noticed that my shrimp like to crawl on the algae and bunch up together which is really cute. (They have been in there long before the betta). XD It gets really annoying when trying to take a decent picture so I will probably do some rigorous scrubbing tomorrow and try again. 
Breeder (Korwhord) photos:



















He didn't look so good when I first picked him up from the transhipper, but looks really amazing now.  The fish looks even better in person than in the breeder photos. They are far from shy and very active fishies. ^^

Newest purchases from Aquabid ^^ :




























I can't wait to pick them up next week. 

One of my cories: 










Sorry for such a long post :x I guess I got carried away ^^ll


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh wow they're all so gorgeous @[email protected] Especially the aquabid pair!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE your newest bettas. Wow! They are all so pretty.


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks! ^^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Amazing bettas!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I love em!


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow...I'm fairly jealous right now!  Congrats on the new aquabid babies! =D


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments! ^^ I just picked them up 5 of my fish from aquabid today *_* (1 male + 4 sibling females).


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

nice  dont you love aquabid, most of mine are from there too


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

They are all stunning!!!


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

Absolutely Gorgeous Fish!


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

like that new male and female you got


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

:yourock:!


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Your crowntails look super healthy! I've been scared to get one because of all the melting fin stories.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

What's the melting fin story Campbell???


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

animallover4lyfe said:


> What's the melting fin story Campbell???


Well crowntails seem to be sensitive to water conditions. Even it the water is clean and warm it might be to hard (or soft?). Anyways, I've heard several members say they have had trouble with the fins curling and eventually kind of "melting".


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Cts are very hard to take care off.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh yeah it's true most of my CTs fins curl eventually although I have a couple that haven't ...


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

lol You can never have the perfect betta.


----------

